# David Bowie - The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust[...] Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: David Bowie
Album: The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders From Mars
Year: 1972
Genre(s): Glam Rock, Pop Rock

This is one emotional album. "Soul Love" and "Rock 'N' Roll Suicide" hit my heart hard, as does "Five Years", although I like the first two mentioned songs more. But there are tons of fun songs on here as well, including one that I like called "Ziggy Stardust". 

The sound here is kind of unique in that it's so void of instruments in some tracks - in particular the first two and the last track. A high like from me.

3/5 - Like


----------

